# I'm never going to get better am I?



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

So sick of this. I feel dead.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

maybe you should go to the hospitol


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Melissa I've recently been reading your posts and felt compelled to respond to one even though I normally do not post anymore. I know you are suffering terribly right now and I am so terribly sorry and compassionate feeling for you because of that. I know you want answers and want to know why this is happening to you. Although I don't know why I do know thag this will get better for you. You are suffering right now and with your terrible Dr, you find it hard to see past the illness and the pain. At my worst, I was in my mothers spare bedroom staring at a loaded gun trying to talk myself put of a really shitty thought, all based on my Dr. Mine was also stress related and it came on like a thief in the night just in a second I went from being a prominent business professional who was completely independent to a helpless psycho with no hope left in the world and nothing gave me comfort and peace. I remember that I couldn't find a safe place in the world because the crap was all initiating in my head. I went thru all of the motions of thinking I had brain tumors to seizures to diseases etc and I continued to receive a clean bill of health. Finally after 8 months of sheer suffering I just let go. I forced myself to get out there and meet a great guy, went back to work, prayed and prayed an prayed until I was on my way home recently and said to myself. Wow I feel great. I feel like the old kaitlyn again. And it just clicked in my head that I was well. I still struggle with anxiety and stress and when my brain starts to go back to that black hole, I talk myself thru it or pray and it passes. 6 months ago I could not have done this. We all want a miracle drug or cure here, but the truth is there is only one cure and that is time. It takes time. Your brain has taken a major assault and it is going to take time to heal itself. Please just hang on and remember you will feel relief. Pray and meditate. Think of it as having major surgery doctors say 6 to 12 weeks of recovery. Just hang on. I feel certain god will pull you out of this hell.


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Also I apologize for all of the grammatical mistakes I'm posting from my blackberry!


----------



## PhuckDP (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, that's the biggest fear of everyone here, isn't it?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Very well said Kaitlyn!! I think the biggest mistake we make is thinking that we've conpletely lost reality and have to go find it again. The truth is that dr and dp are just like being drunk. You recover the same way you sober up. It gradually fades away until you look around and realize that you are normal again.

The first time I got dp I had it bad for 3 days yet it took another 7 of slowly feeling better each day until I woke up feeling normal. Now look at dp or dr that someone has had for months. Its going to take a long time to recover but you will eventually recover


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

Melissa, Try to listen to these replies. I have had it for 10 months now. I got it from stress and panic attacks. I was so horrible I would not leave the house. I thought I was going to die. I have started to do things I like to do again exercise go hunting get outdoors easier said than done I know.You have to stop constantly dwelling on it. Trust us. Alan.


----------



## christy (Dec 19, 2010)

kaitlyn_b said:


> Melissa I've recently been reading your posts and felt compelled to respond to one even though I normally do not post anymore. I know you are suffering terribly right now and I am so terribly sorry and compassionate feeling for you because of that. I know you want answers and want to know why this is happening to you. Although I don't know why I do know thag this will get better for you. You are suffering right now and with your terrible Dr, you find it hard to see past the illness and the pain. At my worst, I was in my mothers spare bedroom staring at a loaded gun trying to talk myself put of a really shitty thought, all based on my Dr. Mine was also stress related and it came on like a thief in the night just in a second I went from being a prominent business professional who was completely independent to a helpless psycho with no hope left in the world and nothing gave me comfort and peace. I remember that I couldn't find a safe place in the world because the crap was all initiating in my head. I went thru all of the motions of thinking I had brain tumors to seizures to diseases etc and I continued to receive a clean bill of health. Finally after 8 months of sheer suffering I just let go. I forced myself to get out there and meet a great guy, went back to work, prayed and prayed an prayed until I was on my way home recently and said to myself. Wow I feel great. I feel like the old kaitlyn again. And it just clicked in my head that I was well. I still struggle with anxiety and stress and when my brain starts to go back to that black hole, I talk myself thru it or pray and it passes. 6 months ago I could not have done this. We all want a miracle drug or cure here, but the truth is there is only one cure and that is time. It takes time. Your brain has taken a major assault and it is going to take time to heal itself. Please just hang on and remember you will feel relief. Pray and meditate. Think of it as having major surgery doctors say 6 to 12 weeks of recovery. Just hang on. I feel certain god will pull you out of this hell.


Thank you for this hopeful response.


----------

